# Simple Golden Bronze Eye Look!



## nattyngeorge (Apr 17, 2012)

Hey Everyone!

  	I had a little extra time today so I thought I'd attempt to do a picture tutorial of one of my go-to looks I often do when I'm going out. It's super easy and takes a really short amount of time.

  	I was going to add false lashes and brown pencil liner on my waterline, but I did this tutorial in the morning, and I didn't want to have on such dramatic makeup for running errands. It would've been nice for night-time, though!

  	Anyway, below is a list of products used.

*Products Used:*
Urban Decay Eyeshadow Primer (used in step 1)
MAC Brule Eyeshadow (used in step 5)
MAC Woodwinked Eyeshadow (used in step 2 and 4)
MAC Soba Eyeshadow (used in step 3)
MAC Tempting Eyeshadow (used in step 6)
MAC Brun Eyeshadow (used in step 7 and 8)
Loreal Endless Pearl Infallible Eyeshadow (used in step 10)
MAC Dipdown Fluidline Eyeliner (used in step 9)
Clarins Extra Definition Mascara (used in step 11)

*Brushes Used:*
Coastal Scents Small Eyeliner Brush
Sigma Small Angle Brush
Sigma Pencil Brush
Sigma Large Shader Brush
Coastal Scents Tapered Blending Brush



































  	Hope you liked it! Thanks for viewing


----------



## anne082 (Apr 18, 2012)

Thank you for﻿ sharing! you have such a beautiful eyes


----------



## PixieDancer (May 9, 2012)

WOAH!!  Gorgeous!
  	Thanks for sharing!


----------



## becca1014 (May 12, 2012)

Beautiful! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Monidoll4u (May 17, 2012)

love it!


----------



## naturallyfab (May 26, 2012)

this is so pretty! I'm totally going to test this out tomorrow!


----------



## ZoZo (May 26, 2012)

So beautiful!


----------



## Sexy Sadie (May 30, 2012)

Love it and your eyes is gorgous.


----------



## nunu (Jun 14, 2012)

Gorgeous! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## brandyslove (Jun 19, 2012)

Loved pictures, and explanation and results!  Looks great!


----------



## stealmyheartlve (Jun 26, 2012)

I love bronze eye looks. So pretty.


----------



## sereagoso (Jun 26, 2012)

gorgeous ! thank you for sharing. I love more neutral looks and this one is perfect for going out.

  	I love how you label all the pictures and even include the little arrows for those of us who are not the best at following tutorials  will be trying this out tomorrow!


----------



## MrsShaw (Jul 10, 2012)

gorgeous!  i haven't used woodwinked in a while, and this makes me wanna put it on RIGHT now, haha! thanks for sharing, dear.


----------



## Ivonne383 (Jul 10, 2012)

Love it!


----------



## mcrz2000 (Sep 9, 2012)

Very pretty.


----------



## pixie2088 (Oct 21, 2012)

Wow. Very Nice


----------

